
I'm Hosting Remote Work Summit-26 Speakers from MS,WordPress,Buffer,GitHub(Phew) - nishchaldua
Quick Overview: It&#x27;s a virtual summit. Free to attend. Spread over 5 days from March 5-9th. With 27 speakers from - Buffer, Evernote, Microsoft, Trello, Github, Appirio, Zapier, Toptal, Automattic (WordPress), Helpscout, Treehouse, WomenWhoCode, Mailbird, Flexjobs and others!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theremoteworksummit.com<p><i></i>Why remote work?<i></i>
I&#x27;m a big supporter of flexible work, remote policies, sharing economy, diversity &amp; gender balance at work. Imagine if all of us could work from anywhere, anytime, however, we want to, without any barriers. 
Remote work was supposed to be the ONE TRUE BENEFIT OF INTERNET. We got Snapchat instead.  
Remote organizations are able to hire people for their skill &amp; value instead of who&#x27;s based where and how they or their resumes look. I&#x27;m not saying that every job &amp; company can go remote today. But those who can, should. I think of remote work as a big equalizer that will finally break down the last few geographic walls we face.<p>To make sure there is real value in this online conference, we got together a phenomenal panel of speakers. See &amp; judge for yourself.<p><i></i>Speakers<i></i>:
* Director of Partnerships, WordPress
* Director of People, Buffer
* General Manager, Evernote
* Program Manager, Microsoft (Scott Hanselman, the ASP.Net guy if you know?)
* Marketing Head, Trello
* COO, Treehouse
* CEO, Liquidspace
* CEO, Mailbird
* CEO, FreeUp
* CEO, WomenWhoCode
* CEO, Tortuga
* CEO, NinjaOutreach
* CEO, Outpost
* CEO, Rype
* Customer Support, Kayako
* Digital Entrepreneur&#x2F;Nomad
* Freelance Marketer (Digital Nomad)
* Freelance Designer (Digital Nomad)
* Director, Nomad Capitalist
* Director, InMarketingWeTrustDirector of Marketing, Github
* Director of Engineering, Toptal
* Head of People, Helpscout
* Talent Head, Appirio
* CFO, Zapier
* Director of People, Flexjobs<p><i></i>Background Story:<i></i>
Me &amp; my team of 3 spent the last 3 months putting the whole event together and getting the right set of questions for each of the speakers.<p>There&#x27;s tons of value for entrepreneurs, freelancers, people managers &amp; those already working remotely.<p>Remember, it&#x27;s free to attend with an optional upgrade for those who want lifetime, on-demand access (I still have to eat &amp; pay bills)!<p>Try and attend at least a few sessions and give me your feedback. I&#x27;m here all day so ask me anything. <i>Ignore typos, I&#x27;m running on coffee for the last 36 hours. Cheers!</i>
======
nishchaldua
Here's the link -
[https://www.theremoteworksummit.com](https://www.theremoteworksummit.com)

